# How to drag photo while zoomed using adjustment brush?



## kzeva725

Hi everyone,

I am new to Lightroom and am still figuring out my way around it (loving it!) I am currently trying to edit photos with the spot adjustment brush. In order to do this with great precision, I want to be zoomed in to do it. However, after I zoom in and click the adjustment brush, I can't figure out how to drag the photo to another location to continue editing in a different part of the photo. Does anybody know how to do this?

Thanks!
Katie


----------



## boswachter

Push the space bar while dragging with your mouse. As soon as you press the space bar, the mouse icon changes to a hand icon allowing you to drag the image.


----------



## kzeva725

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota

Welcome to Lightroom Forums, both of you!

Another helpful trick -- press Page Down. This will shift the photo down so that you're seeing the area directly below. At the bottom it'll move to the top of the next column. Great for removing sensor dust spots, which is what the Spot Removal tool is really designed for.


----------

